# Packaging Question



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

If you cook it, it's no longer raw. I (and every other beekeeper I know) just uncap the cells, sling it out of the frame, strain out the chunks and put it a jar. Anything more than that is "processing".


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

bottle it and be done heating it will slow the honey from crystalizng and kill the enzymes that make the honey healthy after you heat it then you are selling processed honey. which is no different than honey from the store.


----------



## ainsof (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice folks. Looks like I'll be sterilizing mason jars this week.


----------

